# Couples sex Games,



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you ever played any of the romantic/sexual games on the market. Games like Bliss or Hot affair. 101 great nights. There are a few of them out there. I have looked at the computer game Bliss and thought it was pretty interesting. My wife and I are looking at ways to keep things hot after 23 years. She loves games and I thought this might be fun.

Does anyone have any expereince with sexual board games?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Games are a blast! Start with some homemade games to see how it goes. There is an article about that at Sex Tips with Sex Toys & Lingerie.


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

Have not tried these with my spouse, but sounds like fun. The article above was interesting. Here is a link to a site that makes games for couples. I listen to the podcast of the person who designs the games. Might be worth a try. Great Sex Games - Adult Party Games


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

I am putting together a webinar with Jess from romantic couples games. Romantic Games for Sexy Couples at Play, they are also going to be one of the sponsors at the October 17th 101 Day Sex Challenge. It's really interesting to hear about all the unique and creative ways couples can find games to play.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone know of some good couple games???


----------

